# EU 2000 Inverter generators



## rodwood (Nov 27, 2016)

Can anyone give some advice on this, 
I purchased 2 brand new EU 2000 inverter generators, as they came out of the box One fired 3 pulls and the second did not, this turned out to be something blocking the fuel flow in the carburetor, after my buddy came over and cleaned it out now they both run but both lack smooth idling they do seem to have a flat spot built in. Fast forward 2 months as they sat in my shop. I went out to start them today and neither would start. I have a Honda mower it can sit for 6 months the same fuel and it always fires right up, on my work truck I had 2 older Honda generators they sat in the weather they sat for long periods of time same fuel and they always started, can someone help me understand what I need to do to get these started and what I need to do to become proactive in giving what is needed to maintain dependability to these new generation generators so they will always start after sitting, I have never had to use fuel stabilizer in the older generation gens, but after the dealer said I needed to I did mix stabilizer in the fuel for these, and was careful to mix as directed.?? any help is good help thanks,,


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

If you've never used fuel stabilizer, you've been unbelievably lucky. Stabil, etc. is cheap and good insurance for something that sits around with ethanol fuel. JMHO.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

Water is what accelerates the deterioration of gasoline. Moisture in the air condenses on cold inner surfaces of a fuel container, dripping down into the fuel, and it can also condense directly into the top surface of cold fuel. Ethanol in the fuel aggressively absorbs water, making these problems worse.

Fuel sitting in an unsealed fuel tank and carburetor is going to absorb water and deteriorate. You may be able to slow down the process to a manageable level, but you can't completely stop it.
You can keep the fuel tank full, minimizing the surfaces where condensation can form. You can avoid fuel with ethanol. Alternatives are some brands of pump gas, avgas, and canned fuel. You can use fuel stabilizers like Stabil and Startron. These steps may delay fuel deterioration by a few months, but they won't totally prevent it.

After cleaning out the fuel system of my generator several times, I finally gave up. Now I drain all the fuel out of the tank and the carburetor when the generator is not in use, and only add fuel when I need to use the generator. That's a bit of trouble, but I've found it's the most effective way to totally avoid stale fuel problems.

In the future, I'm probably going to convert to LP gas.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

FWIW, have have had a 2000 since '02/'03, and it gets nothing but ethanol free gas, and SeaFoam additive when I store it. I have used the ethanol-free in all my small engines and it seems to be the key; for preserving it, the SeaFoam. I have had the generator stored for almost a year and it will fire up easy. I do the same with a large generator that is used for power failures. I would recommend dumping the gas in there, getting the ethanol free and dump in some SeaFoam, give it a bunch of pulls to get it going to the fuel line, then let it set up for awhile, then try it.


----------



## rodwood (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks guys
I will dump the fuel and start over maybe even put a shut off valve under the tank which will be a nice addition, letting them run itself dry and keep the fuel tank full and stabilized during storage, my 1994 Honda mower has never been this fussy still sits and starts with the same gas I'm using in the gens. I'm not sure but deep down I think it's a portable engine emission control created problem, thoughts? or am i a conspiracy theorist??


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

rodwood said:


> Thanks guys
> I will dump the fuel and start over maybe even put a shut off valve under the tank which will be a nice addition, letting them run itself dry and keep the fuel tank full and stabilized during storage, my 1994 Honda mower has never been this fussy still sits and starts with the same gas I'm using in the gens. I'm not sure but deep down I think it's a portable engine emission control created problem, thoughts? or am i a conspiracy theorist??


Unlike most portable generators with gravity-drain fuel tanks, the EU2000i has a vacuum-operated fuel pump. This is because the tank design has a sump that sits below the carburetor inlet. With a unit that has sat for a while, it may take a few pulls to purge air from the system and prime the carburetor / fill the fuel bowl. One method that helps is to (1) Open the vent on the fuel cap (ON) (2) Ensure the main switch is ON (it also opens the fuel valve) (3) SLOWLY pull the starter grip a few cycles....this procedure will start/keep a vacuum and help push the fuel into the carburetor. 

As others have said, try and use non-ethanol fuel if at all possible. If you expect the generator will sit unused for more than 30-45 days, drain the fuel from the tank, carburetor and fuel lines. It is perfectly fine to let the generator sit with no fuel for an indefinite amount of time. You don't need to 'exercise' it, nor do you need to keep fuel in the tank to keep 'gaskets from drying out' .


----------

